# ATI Power Steering Reservoir Relocation



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone have an image of parts / dimensions? I want to make a custom bracket since I might have access to a vertical bandsaw. Plus I don't think the relocation will give enough room if I decide to go a turbo route in the distant future.


----------

